# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  Design Engineer for a permanent position, Jyväskylä

## lolovka

*Työn kuvaus:

*We are looking for a gifted individual to join our clients global company.
With interesting new tasks, excellent resources and supportive emploeyr,  it's an ideal environment for a candidate wanting to challenge and  develop skills and expertise.
The position will be filled as soon as the right candidate is found.
Work is located in Jyväskylä, Finland. 


*Toivomme sinulta:
* 
Good knowledge in gear unit technologyGood experience in dimensioning gear unit componentsKnowledge of bearing selection and calculationThe ability to produce technical drawings and 3D-modelsWilling to learn and the ability to work independentlyCapability to participate in the projects in English


*Tehtäviisi kuuluu:
* 
Dimensioning of gear unitsCalculations of gear unit componentsBearing calculationsEquipment selectionsDesign work with 2D and 3D programsCreate and manage product structuresYou will participate in internal trainings, and internal design and project reviewsYou will define customer needs and other relevant technical characteristics together with sales organization if needed


*Tarjoamme sinulle:
* 
Possibility to work in an international organization where you can  gain valuable work experience and use your knowledge and skillsPermanent jobEmployers support for your personal development
 Adecco is acting as an Employment Agency in relation to this vacancy.

Please apply to this job using this link: https://express.candarine.com/campai...d/24ca1779f9bf

----------

